# Nakakakilig ka



## Seb_K

Hi everyone. I am new here. 

How do I translate this Tagalog phrase into English?

It's Nakakakilig ka ... 

And how do I say I miss you in Tagalog?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Seb_K said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. I am new here.
> 
> How do I translate this Tagalog phrase into English?
> 
> It's Nakakakilig ka ...
> 
> And how do I say I miss you in Tagalog?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


 
Hi Seb.  Welcome to WR.  First of all, I would like to clarify something.  It's not possible to say It's nakakakilig ka in one sentence.  It can be divided as follows. Nakakakilig.  Or else Nakakakilig ka.  Here are the translations:

Nakakakilig = It's so thrilling.
Nakakakilig ka.  = You thrill me./You are so thrilling.
I miss you. = Miss kita.


----------



## Seb_K

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Hi Seb. Welcome to WR. First of all, I would like to clarify something. It's not possible to say It's nakakakilig ka in one sentence. It can be divided as follows. Nakakakilig. Or else Nakakakilig ka. Here are the translations:
> 
> Nakakakilig = It's so thrilling.
> Nakakakilig ka.  = You thrill me./You are so thrilling.
> I miss you. = Miss kita.


Thank you for the translation Cracker Jack. 

That means we cannot say nakakakilig ka in one shot but to actually say "nakakakilig" first and then carry on with "ka" ... Did I get it right?

 And how do I say ... You amaze me, you are great ... 

I was trying to search the Internet for a Tagalog learning site but couldn't so I just thought of joining this forum.


----------



## Jana337

Hi and welcome! 

Please always open a new thread for a new question.

Thanks,

Jana


----------



## Seb_K

Okie dokie.

Sorry.


----------

